# The Undisputed King of Lume!



## wilfreb

-=[_ΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ_]=-
ΩΩΩ *Ωmega Seamaster Professional 2254.50* ΩΩΩ
-=[_ΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ_]=-


----------



## Undercover911

Really, really Nice!


----------



## saigonblack

sweet! and how much did you pay for this baby.


----------



## Steelmatic

I'll take 2 of them, Sweet :-!


----------



## Bassoon

I love the 2254.50 lume but I also really like the Planet Ocean's lume.


----------



## icemangrafx

Hi all,

May I ask how long can the lume last before it needs recharging?

Regards,
Jay


----------



## MikeW

How about the old standby, the Seiko 300m "Tuna Can"....










Best, Mike W.


----------



## Fatpants

Here's two with pretty good lume...


----------



## SHANE 1000

*Brightest reactor I have, it's insane.*


----------



## Pugwash

Seiko lume is always entertaining ...


----------



## chunkychew

Those are some swwweeeett lume pics, guys! I need to hone my picture takin' box skills!


----------



## civic98

What about this, none of those expensive watch, but the lumes are great, my cheap Adidas.


----------



## obie




----------



## whachudoin

My Monster!!


----------



## Bloom

The Stowa Prodiver isn't to shabby...


----------



## STEVIE

PO is one of the best:


----------



## montrealer

icemangrafx said:


> Hi all,
> 
> May I ask how long can the lume last before it needs recharging?
> 
> Regards,
> Jay


The lume on my seamaster 2254.50 will last about 5-6 hours with the first hour closely ressembling the first picture. It is indeed the king of lume.


----------



## spogehead




----------



## obie

heres some more contenders. ones a ringer though:-d


----------



## justwatchme

Cheater :rodekaart :-d


Wow that X-33 just looks so cool in the dark though!


----------



## Patstarrx

Not a great pic but this baby is a torch. bathys Benthic


----------



## srmdalt




----------



## sixtysix

My Citizens have great lume!




























This Seiko Kinetic really shines:










We think of expensive watches with good lume, but here is a $60 mall kiosk diver:


----------



## Marc-B1

*Hold on ! The Russians are coming ! *


----------



## falcon4311

I have a few.


----------



## obie

new lume kings in the house.:-d


----------



## civic98

Undisputed Seiko lumes on my latest SUMO!!


----------



## whachudoin

Seikoooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Awesome pictures


----------



## civic98

Another pic of the Sumo:-


----------



## anders213

Was trying out our new luminous yesterday night. And thought Ill share this "drawing" I made by hand with you guys.










Anders


----------



## obie

pretty wild blue. 









b-)


----------



## TotalAxcess

Nice photo's, I love the lume on my 2254 as well. The Reactor kicks out some good lume also.


----------



## Dave I

Sea Dweller has nice lume.





































So does a Stowa Airman.



















Or a Sinn 656









Breitling Avenger Seawolf.


----------



## civic98

Submitted this for a contest but it didn't go through, so here it is:-


----------



## obie

Breitling Avenger Seawolf.
















[/QUOTE]

your breitling seawolf took 35 seconds of exposure and a uv light to get any lume. I own one. its the worst lume besides a kobold. breitling did however change the lume on the new steel fish which is very good.


----------



## Choptop

Lüm-tec


----------



## Guest

Me dislike the "eaten" 6 and 9.


----------



## miniguy

Very nice, but here's something different:


----------



## scottw44

Ball Aviator:










Ball NightTrain:










Sinn 857:


----------



## Blake

very cool pictures everyone:-!


----------



## jaypetermen

Stowa Seatime


----------



## gaopa

Yep, nothing like the SMP anytime, but esp. in the dark! A true Omega classic! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## supawabb

Alot of nice watches, and even better LUME fellas. :-!


----------



## jkirke

can't beat a good lume shot.

wonderful pics bro.


----------



## Astropin

Very Nice everyone.....LUM-TEC wins.


----------



## cybee

Here is a lot of lume for the money...Seiko Orange Monster.


----------



## Kyle L

Astropin said:


> Very Nice everyone.....LUM-TEC wins.


Sorry, but my little brother's swiss army owns all of you...The whole dial lights up!
XD


----------



## HilltopMichael

Kyle L said:


> Sorry, but my little brother's swiss army owns all of you...The whole dial lights up!


Well, that's alright for a smaller watch, but this one's got your brother's beat. The dial is 40mm, case is 48mm without the crown. It's sitting next to a Seiko Monster and a Debaufre Nav B-Uhr LE.


----------



## 04lund2025

Bathys Benthic's:


----------



## Kyle L

HilltopMichael said:


> Well, that's alright for a smaller watch, but this one's got your brother's beat. The dial is 40mm, case is 48mm without the crown. It's sitting next to a Seiko Monster and a Debaufre Nav B-Uhr LE.
> View attachment 154426


Damn, well this watch is at least 6 years old.


----------



## tagaquaracer

I'd say the Seiko and Citizen win


----------



## incognito

see sig


----------



## Blackrover

I'll play

ORIS TT1 Titan 1000m








RXW Plasmir Milgraph Chrono: Not my pic


----------



## blackstallion

The king has re-entered the building!


----------



## BenL

Nice lume.


----------



## music_healing

Chopard Mille Miglia Lume


----------



## music_healing

some lumeshot from Orient Star 300 m 


















1 minute lume









5 minute lume


----------



## blackstallion

One more.


----------



## Steven Seagal

Seiko 5 Sports:


----------



## BenL

This one's a strong contender. Sorry it's not a lume shot, though...


----------



## Guz

Great pics :-!

Oh how I miss mine o|o|


----------



## BenL

I'll put this one in the running. :-!


----------

